# Lucid Dreaming > General Lucid Discussion > Lucid Dreaming News >  >  'Unlock the Power of Your Dreams' to be at Womanspace Jan. 18 - Rockford Register Star

## Dream Guide Team

*'Unlock the Power of Your Dreams' to be at Womanspace Jan. 18**Rockford Register Star*She will teach ways to invite, record and recall dreams, as well as trace dream themes. The class will study *lucid dreaming* and problem-solving dreams. The class will run for three session to be held every third Wednesday of the month from January to *...***

----------

